# Prince William, VA CCO (Potomac Mills)



## Eugenia (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi.
Has anyone made a recent or not-so-recent trip to this outlet? I'm thinking of going but don't want to waste the gas unless I'm pretty sure there's a good selection of MAC.

thanks!


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Potomac Mills CCO?*

My friend goes there all the time, and we get stuff.  However, it seems it's not updated a lot.


----------



## Eugenia (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Potomac Mills CCO?*

Since I'm fairly new, the lack of update wouldn't bother me too much. Appreciate your reply! : )


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Potomac Mills CCO?*

I was there a couple days ago and here is what I can remember:

Bubbles l/s
Turquatic e/s
Petit Four l/g
New Weed f/l
Tailormade palettes
Old packaging of the face products
Shimmerwoufles
Blue Pigment
Body Foundtaion / Bronzer
a couple brushes... and a lot of other stuff that I can't remember!


----------



## Eugenia (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Potomac Mills CCO?*

Thank you. I think I'll go down there next week.


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Potomac Mills CCO?*

Sure thing! =]
They also had a stick foundation and the bronzing plastic bottles of foundationm, some of the older lip-mixes, lipglass tasties, and sheer color extracts I believe. Hope this helps!


----------



## clathrop (Jun 16, 2007)

I was just here today and they seemed to have a good bit of stuff.  Here is what I remember:

Petit-glosses from Sweetie Cakes

Tons of stuff from the Holiday Collection: intense eye palette, cool eye palette, 2 lip palettes, four lip sets (pink, tan, peach, red), basic brush set, shadestick set, both lipglass sets.

Patternmaker cool eye palette, tan lip palette and basic brush set.

About 10 different fluidlines and 20 different eyeshadows including delphic f/l, nightfish f/l, aquavert e/s and black tied e/s from lure.  

That's about all I can remember.  My hubby said I had exactly 10 minutes to shop, so I couldn't just stand there and take it all in.  I just grabbed the two lipglass sets and left.  Good luck!


----------



## Eugenia (Jun 16, 2007)

10 minutes? You did pretty well to remember all that then.

Thanks!


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Has anyone been here lately?  I am going to be in that area in a few weeks.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to live here, and I am going down this weekend for a family thing. I am going to try reallly hard to make it to the mall, because I'd love to get MAC 4 cheap! lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 23, 2007)

I just went yesterday. Seriously, it was a waste of 10 minutes.

They had concealer tubes/pots (maybe 4 different shades to choose from), foundations, lip gelees/glasses/lipsticks, a whole bunch of eyeshadows that even I have never heard of, maybe 4 pigments (blue, and more that i've never heard of), and everything looked used except for the shadows. (my sister said that they had the new stuff behind the counter, but i don't understand why all the gross stuff that looked used had price tags on them)

it was just a waste of time. i wanted to leave at least with an eyeshadow, and none of them were even worth me buying. 
maybe i expected too much out of the store...or maybe they need to get a shipment in.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the post, I was thinking about driving down there. I guess I will save my gas and money.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a great experience at this outlet, unlike my Leesburg experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They had a ton of stuff plus their customer service was very nice! I'm actually planning to go back tomorrow.

Products I could remember:

Foundation
-Studio Mist
-Studio Stick
-Studio Fix (some)

Concealer
-Palettes
-Studio Finish Pots

Blush
-Gingerly
-Some other color I can't remember, it looked a little bit like Emote.

Pigments
-Aire-De-Blu
-Blue
-Entremauve
-Frost (out of stock)
-Kitschmas
-Nightlight (i think)
-Pastorale

Shadesticks
-Gentle Lentil
-Sea Me
-Sharkskin
-Shimmermint
-Taupographic
-Overcast

Shadows:
-Fountainbleu
-Lavender Sky
-Light Ray
-Magic Dust
-Pink Source
-Rite of Spring
-Few others I can't recall

Other MAC items:
-A lot of glasses, lipsticks, studio mist (not the foundation), couple of paints, removers, lotions, bags, cases, polishes, lip palettes, etc.

They also had a ton of nice Clinique, Stila, Prescriptives, Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, perfumes, etc. I know those brands are expected but after my Leesburg experience I was really impressed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's all about when you go, if you're lucky enough to go after they have a shipment you can probably find a lot of fun stuff! :nod:

I ended up getting the concealer palette, two shadesticks, five pigments, and six shadows for just under $171.00, that includes tax! :cartwheel:


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for your post. I may try to make it down there next week. I hate the traffic going down there.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm glad you liked this CCO! I'm going to Potomac Mills next month to do some Christmas shopping, I'll definitely have to stop at the CCO!


----------



## _su (Nov 3, 2007)

I just went to Potomac Mills last night. Here's what I remember:

Eyeshadows:
Falling Star
Purple Shower
Shimmermoss
Rite of Spring
Whistle
Dazzlelight
Crystal Avalanche
+ about 6-7 more

Pigments:
Jewelmarine glitter
Entremauve
RR Blue
Kitshmas

Hullaballo hightlight powder

Beauty powders:
Shell Pearl
Pearl Sunshine

Atonish all-over gloss

TONS of lipglosses like:
Crystal Rose
Petal Pusher
Spring Bean
Bingo!
Love nectar
Palatial
Pinkarat
Star Nova
Instant Gold
Sinnamon
Prize petal
Corsette
Pas-de-deux
Full for you (plushglass)
lots of pink/glittery one (can't remember)

Many pink/peachy lipsticks including:
Pink Cabana
Desire
Deep attraction
Curtsy
the pink one from Lure

The largest amount of fluidlines ever:
Haunting
Ostentacious
Silverstroke
Blue peep
Non-conformist
Nightfish
Royal wink
Brassy
Rich ground
Dipdown
Sweet sage
Blitz and glitz

4-5 slimshines, mainly darker colors

Both the Novel Twist eyeshadow palettes

4 of the lip conditioner pots

2-3 kinds of fake lashes

10-12 nail polishes, random colors

A BUNCH of the facial/cleanser products (old packaging)

2006 lipgloss and lip gelee sets

8-9 lip gelees including:
Moonstone
Cellopink
Jelly Babe
Amber Russe
Dewy jube
Valentines
Moistly
Jellicious

About 7-8 corrector/foundation sticks and pencils



Oh yeah I'm going back tomorrow
HTH


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 16, 2007)

Just came back from the CCo, _su pretty much summed up what they had. 

I ended up getting:

Brow Finisher in Clear - $$10.25
Shadestick in Taupographic - $11.25
Select Cover-Up Concealer in NC15 - $9.25
Glitter in Jewelmarine - $10.50
All Over Gloss in Astonish - $10.50
Shadows - each $10.00
- Turquatic
- Shimmermoss
- Zonk Bleu
- Falling Star

I'm really happy about the Jewelmarine glitter, it's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy shopping!


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?  I was wondering what MAC brushes they had there.  Thanks.


----------



## lovely_girl77 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just went tonight....I got:
3 paints - mauvism, stilife, chartru
3 shadows - moonflower, rose blanc, fertile
powerpoint - out to sea

they also had
15-20 lipsticks
10-15 shadows
40+ lip glosses (assorted)
tons of face stuff primer, foundation, 
lots of makeup bags

much nicer selection than at arundel mills

anyone know how often they receive more product??


----------



## _su (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely_girl77* 

 
_ 
anyone know how often they receive more product??_

 

Both Potomac Mills and Leesburg Premium get monthly shipments.


Do you remember any other shadows??


----------



## susanks1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Did they have any MAC brushes?


----------



## lovely_girl77 (Apr 2, 2008)

they had 1-2 brush sets in bags. i didn't see any others

sorry i didn't pay much attention, i was overwhelmed trying not to buy more..


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 22, 2008)

I went sunday & they had quite a bit. I went in not expecting too much. But wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I got 2 pigments, Melon & Helium & Spaced Out Blush! I'm going back tonight so I'll try to remember what they have.


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 3, 2008)

I went yesterday and got sharkskin shadestick, jewelmarine, and kitschmas piment, pucker tendertone lip balm and a mineralize E/S, they also had all of the holiday collections, brush kits, lip kits, everything, brow shading kits, mac totes ,and some smaller train cases (they were silver, not sure what collection they were from) I wasn't expecting much but was pleased, its close by so I will be frequenting for hard to find, and LE's that I missed out on!


----------



## bomchickadee (Aug 9, 2008)

i went this afternoon and they had a lot more items than before (although i haven't been there in awhile). i picked up rose blanc and tete-a-tint, but they also had blanc type, fertile, cranberry, clare de lune, firespot, seedling, pen 'n' pink, this light cornflower blue color (hah im horrible with remembering names) and a few others. they also had earthly riches mes, and the other mes with blue and silver (again -_-), and the smokey eyes palette from the 2007 holiday collection. they had verve-acious ipp from fafi, a couple balloonacy powders,  MSF in light flush, loose beauty powders, i think it was a bronzer from neo sci fi (i couldn't find the spaced out blush!) they had around 10 pigments..i remember seeing pastoral, provence, and entremauve. i also saw all the previously released tendertones, and they also had the strobe tlc sticks, strobe cream, lots of lipsticks and lipglasses, foundations and concealers, nail polish, brush sets, holiday lip sets, a few paintpots... it was heaven


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Aug 9, 2008)

omg where were the paintpots everytime i go I only see like 10+ fluidlines!? TIA


----------



## bomchickadee (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_omg where were the paintpots everytime i go I only see like 10+ fluidlines!? TIA_

 
they were on the shelves against the wall (behind the display that has the fluidlines), on the right side (the left has all the foundations). i remember seeing only three: moss scape, indianwood, and the other shade i cannot remember. ask the sales associates as well if they still cant be found =)


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this! Honestly, I had forgotten all about Potomac Mills mall!!! I never even knew they had a CCO, it's been freaking years since I last went there. Now I have a reason to go there since it's closer to me than Leesburg CCO anyway.


----------



## missdiorable (Aug 19, 2008)

TIME OUT! 

lol, i didn't know that potomac mills had a CCO. what is it by, i swear everytime i come back from school the whole mall is changed it around and re-named.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Aug 20, 2008)

^lol I didn't know for awhile either. Its across from marshalls, right beside the t*mobile (beside JC Pennys) Hope that helps:]


----------



## Miz Pina (Nov 4, 2008)

Stopped in last Sunday and have to say I much prefer the Leesburg outlet. This one is 1/2 the size and 1/3 of the selection. I thought it would be much better but there is still quite a bit of MAC to be found there.

I don't think I'm adding much to the previous lists but this is what I remember:

Fluidlines
-Jadeye
-1 other similar blue?
-Blitz & Glitz
-Blacktrack
-Nightfish
-2 purples?

2-3 Shadesticks, 4-5 lip pencils

Holiday 2007 sets - pencils, lipsticks, brushes, smokey eyes
Holiday 2006 lip compact & l/s sets

Several l/s - I remember looking at Ladybug
Lots of l/g - Neo Sci Fi, 1 couture 2006 & 2 couture 2007
Mattenes
some l/g sets

2 Highlighters (with the circles?)
Fafi Blush
Few other blushes & powders

Pigments are out on the shelf now
-Kitschmas
-Steel Blue
-Pastorale
& maybe 2-3 more

2 all over gloss

Eye Shadows
-Firespot
-Claire de lune
-Felt Blue
-Pen n Pink
-Copperplate
-Flourishing
-Seedling
-Rite of Spring
& a couple more. I think there was a black/brown I tried but can't remember the name.

Green brush set
Blue brush set

Handfull of full size brushes in jar on the counter

strobe lights, 5-6 tendertones, wipes, remover, etc.

Brown mu bags
Lilac mu Bags
Medium mu Totes

Took home: Bazaarish l/g & Flashtrack e/s


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 6, 2008)

^do you remember if they had pink grapefruit from neo sci fi? TIA:]


----------



## Miz Pina (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry I didn't catch the name of it but if I remember correctly it was a nude color.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks. I decided to go (since it's really close to my house) & it was naked space. They did get some new pigments in: tea time, circa plum, Provence (?), jardin aires, gilded green & the others mentioned above. eye shadows: in living pink, silver ring, dazzlelight, slip pink. they only had a couple of each, so they didn't have a tester out.


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 22, 2008)

I just came back from here and I am severely disappointed. They had about half the stuff they had when I was there 2 months ago. Hardly any blushes, no paint pots, mainly matte eyeshadows and not much to speak of. They had one silver ring left which I bought . They had a few that werent on display and glad I looked through them...the silver ring was way in the back in with a line with a another one...I cant remember the names because most were unfamiliar to me.  The girl working there is the same one that was there 2 months ago when I went and had no customer service skills at all. She was wearing totally matte black e/s back then and was the same today....no brow color..just black.  A lady that was in there asked her where the mac eyeliners were and she didnt utter a word....just showed her where they were. I later asked if there were any paint pots and she just shook her head.

Anyway Leesburg has a lot more so I'll be going back there in a couple weeks. I ended up only buying a glitter liner and the silver ring e/s

From what others had listed this is what I remember being there today

-Claire de lune
-Felt Blue
-Pen n Pink
-Copperplate
-Flourishing
-Seedling
-Rite of Spring
- Fountainbleu
-Lavender Sky
-Light Ray
 -Falling Star
- Purple Shower
- Dazzlelight


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 28, 2008)

finally got some new things:
colourforms palettes & brush sets
perky, rollickin, mosscape, & greenstroke pp
steel blue, jardin aires, tea time, all colourform pigments but royal flush
a few blushcremes
xrocks blush
fafi eyes 2 quad


----------



## Care (Nov 29, 2008)

I stopped here a few days ago  wasn't impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i picked up a few e/s, Mink Pink, Da Bling, Shore leave, and Dazzlelight.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_I stopped here a few days ago  wasn't impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i picked up a few e/s, Mink Pink, Da Bling, Shore leave, and Dazzlelight._

 
yeah i usually stop by once a week since it's so close. & they just received this shipment a couple days ago. I was actually impressed b/c they haven't had anything for a few months now.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 5, 2008)

went today & they had 4 colourforms rich metal highlighters, snowgirl, pink grapefruit, bonus beat lipglasses, all 4 l/s from neo sci fi, both fafi quads & all the things mentioned in above posts.


----------



## Elune (Dec 11, 2008)

Went yesterday and spent about an hour looking at some stuff. I remember the following:

PaintPots- Rollickin, Perky, Moss Scape, Greenstroke

Pigments- Steel Blue, Jardin Aires, Tea Time, Kitchsmas, Pastorale, Gilded Green, and some others.

Pallettes- Fafi Eyes 1 and 2, Colourform (Cool and Warm)

Brush Sets- Don't know exactly what collections they were from, but I think they have about three.

Brushes- Not very good selection in this store. They have those big powder brushes and body brushes, but they are not the standard brushes that you can find in MAC stores. No eye brushes here.

Fluidlines- The only ones I remember was blacktrack and jadeye, but there were a couple more, unless they're dupes of these two

Shadestick- They have about 10, but the ones I particularly remember is Sea Me (I think I've read somewhere that a lot has been looking for this), MangoMix, Lucky Jade, Beiging

Foundations - I think they have a good color selection for foundations if you use Studio Stick. I've been to a couple of CCOs and most of the foundations that they carry are for the medium tan to dark, and not much for the lighter skin tones. This store though has a good number of Studio Stick in the lighter shades, but only for the Studio Stick.

Eyeshadow- mostly mattes and I believe most of the names posted above.

I also asked when they have new shipment and the lady mentioned that they have it every 18th of the month. However, they are not expecting any more shipments until next year. Hope this helps somewhat


----------



## MissResha (Dec 11, 2008)

i went in there last weekend and bought a few lipsticks, a fafi palette and some lipglass. a couple of piggies too.

i was kinda pissed they didnt have Fix+. i asked them if they had it and they didnt even know what the hell i was talking about.

losers.


----------



## Reslnt1 (Dec 14, 2008)

went today and got the 

positive charge richmetal

pink grapefruit l/g

3n l/g
 pen n pink & signed and sealed e/s

i'll always prefer leesburg over this one


----------



## Elune (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Reslnt1* 

 
_went today and got the 

positive charge richmetal

pink grapefruit l/g

3n l/g
 pen n pink & signed and sealed e/s

i'll always prefer leesburg over this one_

 
You're right. Leesburg definitely has a lot more selections. I went here yesterday too b/c my mom wants to get a new l/s. Leesburg is about 30 miles away from where I am while Potomac Mills is only about 15 miles. Actually went to the Leesburg one last Saturday too. I'm glad that I am blessed to be in the zone where there's a couple of CCO around


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey yall! This location FINALLY got new product! Today they had lots of Fafi quads (1 and 2), Paintpots in Rollickin', Greenstroke, Perky, and one more but I cant remember. They still have signed and sealed E/S, along with Post Haste, and lavender sky.  Tons of Fafi brushes, and 3 of the lipsticks. There was some Metal X stuff and new lashes too. There was Blushecreme in Sweet William, and a few others. Two of the eye quads from colourforms, and the brush kit. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

^^do you live nearby? i'm about 10min from Pot Mills. i go to this cco a lot lol. i wanted to try the highlighters but i dunno what i'd use them for.


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^do you live nearby? i'm about 10min from Pot Mills. i go to this cco a lot lol. i wanted to try the highlighters but i dunno what i'd use them for._

 
yep, i'm close by, and frequent there since its close. Leesburg is better though. Off topic, but I just saw your youtube video about "Acapella"  You are hilarious!


----------



## Miz Pina (Dec 29, 2008)

a quick post-christmas eye shadow & brush update:

Time & Space, Starflash Shadows: Grand Entrance, Bold & Brazen, Mink & Sable.

179 body buffer & 183 mini buffer

I bought both brushes but am kicking myself for not picking up the Starflash shadows. I might be going to Leesburg next weekend so hopefully they will have them too.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 11, 2009)

hey gurlies i think this cco has the lipstick lollipop loving if anyone is going any time soon can they pleasee cp it for me it would be greatly appreciated THANKS


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ I didnt see Lollipop lovin', but they did have sock hop lipglass. They had testers for Royal hue, and sea me shadesticks but none in stock-pissed me off!  They still have a bunch of Fafi Lippies, and one heatherette one, but I cant remember the name.


----------



## Elune (Feb 12, 2009)

I went there last week, and I really didn't see anything new. The last time I went there was December 2008, and they basically have the same items as what they have today. A lot of Matte2 shadows, Claire de Lune shadow, same pigments. I didn't list it all b/c nothing really caught my eye. 

And no lollipop lovin', sorry.


----------



## bomchickadee (Feb 17, 2009)

Do any of you ladies know if they are still carrying the Starflash eyeshadows? And Your Ladyship pigment by any chance? 

I'm coming home for spring break in 2 weeks but I don't want to be disappointed! xP Thank you <3


----------



## orkira (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bomchickadee* 

 
_Do any of you ladies know if they are still carrying the Starflash eyeshadows? And Your Ladyship pigment by any chance? 

I'm coming home for spring break in 2 weeks but I don't want to be disappointed! xP Thank you <3_

 
I was just at the one in Williamsburg yesterday evening and they had plenty of starflash eyeshadows so I would imagine that the one in Potomac Mills would have them too!  HTH.


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone seen any good brushes at this CCO.  I am a bit OCD, so I only want MAC ones...


----------



## Elune (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_Has anyone seen any good brushes at this CCO.  I am a bit OCD, so I only want MAC ones..._

 
When I went there 2 weeks ago, the only MAC brushes they have are the face/body brushes. I believe I saw a big powder brush, I don't think it's the 150 though. Then there was this body buffer brush that's rectangular shaped (like a head of a toothbrush). There were only 4-5 brushes over there. I know, b/c that's what I was in there for


----------



## Elune (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bomchickadee* 

 
_Do any of you ladies know if they are still carrying the Starflash eyeshadows? And Your Ladyship pigment by any chance? 

I'm coming home for spring break in 2 weeks but I don't want to be disappointed! xP Thank you <3_

 
From 2 weeks ago, I'm sure they didn't have the Your Ladyship pigment. And I wouldn't bank on them carrying the Starflash e/s, b/c they only have a limited selection of e/s, and most of them are the Matte2. But maybe there's one or two Starflash e/s, so goodluck


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 21, 2009)

I just got back from there and saw the "Perfect Style" brush set.  It has a cute clutch type bag and the 168, 187, 222 and 263 brush in it for $87.50


----------



## Elune (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_I just got back from there and saw the "Perfect Style" brush set.  It has a cute clutch type bag and the 168, 187, 222 and 263 brush in it for $87.50_

 
I just got back over there myself. I was shocked that they have this set, and these are full-sized brushes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other brushes, I tried to remember. there was the 179, 183, two big face brushes that are not on the permanent line, a 249 brush, a short-handle 129. they do have the holiday palettes set, a viva glam collection, both fafi quads, and a pretty decent selection of e/s compared to the last time i was there. i remember femme fi, bold and brazen, go, meet the fleet, dreammaker (?), etc. I remember that whenever I go there I always see that their e/s are more matte2, now there were a couple of veluxe finishes and starflash. hope this helps


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry to venture off topic a bit, but does anyone know when the new mall is supposed to be up & opened? I really hope the Macys there will carry MAC so I don't have to order all the time online or go to fair oaks.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

^^exactly.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

just got back from there.

i had to get that brush set because there were only 3 left lol.

but as a few have already mentioned, they do have several new eyeshadows, cool heat, Love Connection MES, fafi "belightful" powder, they still have the Fafi quads. they also have those Holiday lip sets. a few more nail polishes...its coming along!


----------



## bomchickadee (Mar 3, 2009)

hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i just got back from the cco - i most likely will go again; i didn't get to take my time there >.<

- they still have the starflash shadows in: bold and brazen, go, mink and sable, and i think grand entrance was also there
- they also have e/s in: cool heat, magnetic fields, time and space, warming trend, femme fi, as well as the matte2 shadows
- mineralize e/s in: love connection
- MSF in: medium natural w/ shimmer
- all 3 of the charged waters

and i think those are all of the products i didn't see or notice before. i was surprised by the assortment of e/s they had, but i stopped myself..ahh!


----------



## novasoca (Mar 13, 2009)

my fiance went shopping for me there on tues  and got the following for me mac tendertone in softnote, e/s in poison pen, pigment in viz-a-violet, l/s high top, e/l in delphic I think he got me a few more things but im drawing a blank lol. He said he will have to go back and look closer at things because he said it was really hot in there so he rushed around.


----------



## Miz Pina (May 15, 2009)

I hate sitting in week-end traffic on 95... especially when there is no good MAC to look forward to on the other side.

Does anyone know if this location has the MAC traincases? I can't remember if I saw them here or in Leesburg.

Thanks!


----------



## MissResha (May 15, 2009)

i haven't been in about 2 months, but the last time i was there, they had some at the very top of the shelf., they looked pretty small though


----------



## Miz Pina (May 15, 2009)

Thanks! My "mini" collection has gotten out of control so I thought it might be nice to get a traincase to put them all in. Me and a million others might be passing by over the Memorial Week-end and if I need a break from traffic, I will stop in to check it out.


----------



## novasoca (May 15, 2009)

the fiance says last time he was in Leesburg they had traincases too


----------



## l1onqueen (May 16, 2009)

Stopped in today-big a$$ bust! That CCO continues to suck!

What I saw....
2 Fafi Quads
at least 20 Hulabaloo MSFs
2 E/S from Neo Sci Fi (expensive pink and evening aura)
3 Fafi lipsticks
and that is all that is worth mentioning.

Next time I'm going to Leesburg!


----------



## MissResha (May 16, 2009)

^yea i went yesterday. that shit blows. i was so disappointed.


----------



## novasoca (May 17, 2009)

Glad the fiance hasn't been missing anything here. He says he prefers going to Leesburg to look for my things because they have a way better selection and the girls who work there are so nice to him haha. You know a cco is bad when a guy says it sucks. They need a commuter shuttle thats takes people from potomac up to Leesburg ^.*


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 25, 2009)

does anyone know what blushes they have now


----------



## riss (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm hoping to make it to this one late on Wednesday afternoon.  I'll try to make a list of what they have


----------



## riss (Jun 4, 2009)

I made it there today and they were actually closed.  They're doing inventory so they had people inside working but had the gate down and wouldn't let anyone in.  

The lady indicated that they're really low on MAC right now b/c of inventory but that she will be placing a large order to replenish and it should be there in a few weeks


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riss* 

 
_I made it there today and they were actually closed.  They're doing inventory so they had people inside working but had the gate down and wouldn't let anyone in.  

*The lady indicated that they're really low on MAC right now b/c of inventory but that she will be placing a large order to replenish and it should be there in a few weeks*



_

 
What?! How did you get one of them to speak to you.  Those chicks are SUPER RUDE everytime I go in. They will not even speak, much less answer a question. I asked the younger girl in there where were the paint pots located and she just looked me up and down and mumbled something under her breath. I rarely go in there anymore, because I dont want to have to cuss a chick out.


----------



## riss (Jun 16, 2009)

A friend and I met up there for a little shopping.  They had the gate down and we just kept sitting there on a bench.  My friend actually asked them if there was any way that we could come in and look around.  They wouldn't let us do that but they did bring a few specific things we asked about over.  

There were quite a few people that wanted in but it was a no-go for all.  

There was a really nice lady named Joann that was the one that told us she would be making a big order.  She actually gave me her card so that I could call ahead before I make the trip the next time to check what they have.


----------



## riss (Jun 19, 2009)

They have new stuff and are stocking it.  They indicated most should be out by the weekend


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riss* 

 
_They have new stuff and are stocking it.  They indicated most should be out by the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you see any of it? Yay! I'm excited they haven't restocked in months:] I'll hopefully check it out this weekend.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

i called and she didnt tell me much but they do have gold mode pigment (but dammit i already have that one. may get a FS though). this CCO still blows.


----------



## riss (Jun 19, 2009)

She had a box of shadows that were in orange packaging.  I'm kind of new to MAC but I think those are the neo sci-fi.  There was a pile of them that I think were the color 'time and space'?


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 19, 2009)

Will swing by 2moro and let y'all know.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jun 22, 2009)

gosh what a let down PW CCO is:[ The only new items were like 1 shadow from the BBR collection, shadowy lady, & tempting quad.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 22, 2009)

ok so they have tons of the tempting quad if anyone is dying to get their hands on one.  They have the shadowy lady quad, the same two fafi quads, the same 2008 holiday pallets, those nordstrom colorforms pallets too.  THe have a few E/S from BBR: Knight and Henna. Greenstroke P/P, Time and Space E/S, the light gold E/S from Neo Sci Fi (sorry cant recall the name), Cocomotion, Steel Blue, Kitschmas, and a purple pigment, no MSF's, no new brushes, pretty much the same lipsticks, and lipglasses-nothing spectactular Im sorry to say


----------



## MissResha (Jun 23, 2009)

good lord i am beginning to hate this CCO LMAO! thanks for the update.


----------



## bomchickadee (Jun 26, 2009)

Did they happen to restock on their tendertones? I went a few weeks ago and all they had left were a few Shush! I was very disappointed >.<


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ no just that one. They had a bunch of Trip palettes too...


----------



## orlandowolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, I've lived in Woodbridge, VA for most of my life and have been to Potomac Mills more times than I can count but I did not know there was a CCO in the mall! haha I feel pretty stupid for not knowing as I have been collecting MAC for almost two years. Well I found out there was one and ran there as quick as possible today haha and I was pretty pleased at what I found.
There was some hyper real foundation,  mineralized satin finish in NC30, highlighting powders from the Dame Edna collection and some Metal X eyeshadows. As well as the shadowy lady palette for only like $26!

I set a $20 budget for myself because I've been taking advantage of MACs free shipping recently and picked up the Dame Edna highlighting powder in Spectacle but I might add the staff is incredibly rude. The woman working there, seriously stood four feet from me as I browsed the store and watched my every movement. I know they are not trying to have people steal, but I was offended by the notion that she assumed I was going to steal.

I'm definately going back in the next few weeks but took great offense to the sales associate doing that.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orlandowolf* 

 
_Okay, I've lived in Woodbridge, VA for most of my life and have been to Potomac Mills more times than I can count but I did not know there was a CCO in the mall! haha I feel pretty stupid for not knowing as I have been collecting MAC for almost two years. Well I found out there was one and ran there as quick as possible today haha and I was pretty pleased at what I found.
There was some hyper real foundation,  mineralized satin finish in NC30, highlighting powders from the Dame Edna collection and some Metal X eyeshadows. As well as the shadowy lady palette for only like $26!

I set a $20 budget for myself because I've been taking advantage of MACs free shipping recently and picked up the Dame Edna highlighting powder in Spectacle but I might add *the staff is incredibly rude. The woman working there, seriously stood four feet from me as I browsed the store and watched my every movement. I know they are not trying to have people steal, but I was offended by the notion that she assumed I was going to steal.*

I'm definately going back in the next few weeks but took great offense to the sales associate doing that._

 
I hate going in there b/c of that:[ I used to visit once every two weeks but they made me feel uncomfortable just browsing. I felt guilty if I walked out without making a purchase. It's horrible! I have been going there for about a year now & go about once a month & since they kinda know who i am they don't bother me & stalk me, but they do keep a close eye from behind the register. The Leesburg CCO is excellent nice, friendly ladies that actually have conversations with you & help!!


----------



## bomchickadee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi again, ladies! I quickly browsed the store today, and although I didn't leave with anything I was pleased with some of the new(er) additions. 

They had some eye shadows from different collections like Talent Pool, Top Knot, Deep Shade, Mont Black, Knight, as well as the older shadows still like Seedling, Warming Trend, Evening Aura, Magnetic Fields, etc. They also had the 2 trios from the Dame Edna collection, a few of the Suite Array duo shadows, the eyeshadow palettes from the 2008 Holiday Collection (the one with the huge jewel in the center), the Tempting Quad, and the older Fafi Quads. There were 3 or 4 Metal Urge cream shadows and one mineralized eyeshadow in Family Silver.

They had the MSF Natural in Medium Dark with the highlighter/shimmer half and the beauty powder from the Ungaro collection.

They also had a couple Pearlglide liners, lots of cream concealers (tube and stick), some of the Lightful skincare products, Dame Edna highlighters, cream blushes, and brushsets including the mad-expensive full size brushes set, pigment charms from Little Darlings as well as the eye pencil set.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Sep 4, 2009)

Stopped by today! They have..
*So Ceylon, Refined, & Petticoat MSFs
More pigments: Vanilla, Deep Blue Green, like 10 others & 3 glitters
Flower Mist Dew BPB*
Pretty much everything else was the same.


----------



## StyleWarrior (Dec 1, 2009)

has anyone been here recently


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes I was there this past Sunday the 29th. They didnt have a whole lot. Two p/p - Soft Ocre and Green Stroke. Cult of Cherry quads except Spiced Chocolate, Dame Edna stuff and no f/l. They had maybe 15 e/s including Vellum and a couple of the Naughty Nauticals. For the life of me I can barely remember what all was in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. There were the usual pigments like Vanilla and Bell Bottom. They had quite a few l/g and a few of the holiday from last year. I remember seeing Real Treasure l/s. They had a good number of nailpolishes too but I want interested in them much so I dont know what was all there. There werent any MSF's either. They had some of the illuminating powders and the usual foundations.  Sorry I cant be of more help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leesburg had a lot more then Potomac but they were low on F/L and p/p too.


----------



## Care (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Yes I was there this past Sunday the 29th. They didnt have a whole lot. Two p/p - Soft Ocre and Green Stroke. Cult of Cherry quads except Spiced Chocolate, Dame Edna stuff and no f/l. They had maybe 15 e/s including Vellum and a couple of the Naughty Nauticals. For the life of me I can barely remember what all was in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. There were the usual pigments like Vanilla and Bell Bottom. They had quite a few l/g and a few of the holiday from last year. I remember seeing Real Treasure l/s. They had a good number of nailpolishes too but I want interested in them much so I dont know what was all there. There werent any MSF's either. They had some of the illuminating powders and the usual foundations.  Sorry I cant be of more help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leesburg had a lot more then Potomac but they were low on F/L and p/p too._

 

I went today as a break from driving through the heavily congested I-95 and found this post to be pretty accurate.  No f/l and still only 2 paint pots.  Tempting eyeshadow quad, shadowy lady quad, and the rose romance quad, plus teh 2 dame edna's

i think i saw dame edna lipglosses
lots of eyeshadows (make sure to look in between the rows, they sometimes put another color behind the front stock, it's misleading!) Decent selection of pigments

didn't see any HK stuff apart from the Milk pigment

i grabbed some pigments, Knight eyeshadow, Rose Romance quad, and Soft Ochre


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 20, 2010)

I went to the mall on Friday and just stopped into the CCO hoping there'd be something different but there wasnt other then now having the Antiquitease Finery sets in Brown and Corla. I saw Look in Box sets. Other then that everything was the same ole same ole. Oh and no MSF's that I could see anywhere. One p/p in Greensmoke. Hardly any liners at all.

The l/g I remember were one snowscene , lightly ripe and foolishly fab. They had Lollipop loving and that's all I can remember. They had quite alot of l/g though.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 10, 2010)

I went there on Tuesday and they did have some new things:

Pigments: Circa Plum, Milk, Reflects Very Pink, Reflects Transparent Teal, Tan, Mega Rich, Spiritalize, Antique Green, Vanilla, Bell Bottom Blue also they had two of the pigment sets from holiday 09: Cool Capers/Cool & Sexpot/Smoky

E/S. Not a whole lot: Clarity, Vibrant Grape, Night Manuveurs, Knight, Lotus Land, Mont Blanc, Meet the Fleet (two rows of it), Flourishing,

E/L - Black Russian, Molassas, Spare Change and one double ended one....cant remember which one.

p/p- Greensmoke & Fresco Rose
All the same quads as before, Holiday sets from 08, HK, Tempting, Dame Edna etc.

Lippies...not a whole lot but they had I believe all the Mischief sets of minnies. 1 Dazzleglass and 1 Cremesheen d/g I think Euro Beat and similar colored d/g....cant recall the name

Blushes pretty much all the same including the Mischief sets

BBR- Redhead MSF

Clear charged water 

Look in a box

Mischief bag kits both eye and lips


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 16, 2010)

I went two days ago and this is what I remember:

E/s-Clarity, Soft Force, Montblack, Lotusland, Vibrant Grape, Flourishing, Glamour Check and a few others
Lips: Sock Hop, Surprise Me, Made with Love, lots of brown lipsticks, NY Red, Nico l/g, Lollipop Loving, Ensign lipglass, Soft N Slow, Wow? lipstick, Icescape l/g

Blush of Youth
Nordstrom palette (2008?)
a trip palette (had a purple eyeshadow in it)
Fresco Rose pp, Greenstroke pp


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 14, 2010)

I went there today to use some credit I had

New things:

Glosses: GMLOL all of them
Dazzleglass: Style Black  Bling Black and Blackfire
L/S: 5N, Fresh Salmon...everything else was the same. I saw a very frosty lilac but can't recall the name

E/S - Purple Shower, Chamomile, Perky, Cross-Cultural Eyeshadow, Et Tu Bouquet, Meet the Fleet, Violet Trance, All shadows from Style Warriors, Bitter, Haunting, all others except Lotus Land, and I think Straw Harvest but not sure. 

Pigment: Rich Life in small/newer style vial from All Ages All Races, Deep Blue Green, Pink Opal, Fucshia, Reflects Transparent Teal, Milk, Circa Plum, Push the Edge, Cocomotion and a few others but same as before.

I saw a few Spring Forecast items, All Ages and GMLOL but only those few things mentioned. I plan on visiting Leesburg one maybe in a few weeks if I have any money


----------



## rockingmom (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone have any updates for here?


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 15, 2011)

I was there today and saw a few new things like:

  	Trip Warm Palette
  	GPS from Art Supplies...all of them
  	GMLOL Dirty Mauve blush
  	Stacked 1 & 2 from Spring Color Forecast
  	Kumquat l/g from Spring Forecast
  	Look in a Box
  	Many of the Superglasses
  	------------------------
  	Single e/s

  	Cross Cultural 
  	Graphology
  	Straw Harvest
  	Showstopper

  	Those are new....all the other e/s I listed above were still there except no Style Warriors, Haunting and Violet Trance. I know there were others I hadnt seen there but I cant recall right now. Everything else was still there.....all the mischief Maker lip sets but only the Sexpot pigment set was there. All the Holiday '08 lip sets and Viva Glam set. There werent many lipsticks at all....like maybe 12. I recall seeing one Viva Glam but dont recall the name. There werent any eyeliners but Sense of Style. There were quite a few polishes mainly cremes though. Hardly any blushes at all   They also had those Monogram compacts. There were 4 glitters, Reflects Red, Reflects Blackened Red, Reflects Copper and Reflects Very Pink ( I think that was the name). Other pigments was Universal Mix, Mega-Rich, Mutiny, Spiritalize and Dark Blue Green.

  	That's all I recall at the moment. If I remember more I'll edit....


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Aug 24, 2011)

Went there today, for the first time and all I got was 1 pigment. they had about 10-15 lipglosses. a break down would be, 1 lip gelee about 5 or more Super glasses a few Dazzle Glasses and Lipglasses. Dazzle glasses and super glasses and i think creme sheen glasses were 12.75. eyeshadow they didnt have much really, vibrant grape from syle warriors, humid from a collection i think to the each? and tartan tale. it was pretty disapointing in the eyeshadows, they had colors that werent in my interest. They had I think 1 concelar stik. and i think 2 viva glam sets. brush sets and etc. all and all The 1 pigment I got I loved and that was 13.75 or .25. I will visit again maybe another time, maybe next month? idk to far of a rip to go often.


----------



## BadLeslie (Mar 15, 2012)

Just went to this CCO last Saturday and they had _just_ received a small shipment of the 226! I picked up one but I probably should've gotten more.

  	They also had the Viva Glam Gaga box set with Viva Glam I and II, a few Pro Longwear Lip Cremes (Goes and Goes, Love Forever, some of the darker colors), some Studio Sculpt Concealers, Lip Conditioner + Lavender, Face & Body C1, Dalliance Mega Metal Eyeshadow, and not many other things to get excited about.

	I find this CCO is often pretty lacking. If you're in the area and can make it farther out, I'd suggest checking out the CCO at Leesburg Premium Outlets. They usually have much better stuff.


----------



## Sabriney (Aug 15, 2012)

Was on vacation and stopped at this CCO location. Horrible MAC selection, seriously I saw the same things there that's in the above post. No 226 though. I did get 2 cremesheen glasses (Boy Bait and Narcissus) so if your looking for Narcissus it might be worth a trip.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 20, 2012)

Sabriney said:


> Was on vacation and stopped at this CCO location. Horrible MAC selection, seriously I saw the same things there that's in the above post. No 226 though. I did get 2 cremesheen glasses (Boy Bait and Narcissus) so if your looking for Narcissus it might be worth a trip.


	They have Narcissus now? I made my first visit in July and didn't leave with anything. I agree, the selection is lacking. However, I'll make the trip again for Narcissus.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just went to this CCO yesterday.  No good brushes.  Not a huge selection but things I remember:

  	All Woman Quad
  	Shop/Cook quads
  	Archie's girls Pearlmatte
  	Pressed pigments
  	Stereo Rose MSF
  	Lightscapade MSF
  	Iridescent loose powders
  	Light Sunshine highlight
  	Surf baby bronzers/sticks
  	Razzledazzler lipstick
  	Pro sculpting cream


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone gone recently? Not sure if I should stop by ..


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, Im not sure if you ever made it there and im really late at responding but I was there recently. I saw Estee Lauder Shimmering Sands but no Heatwave. I asked about it and they said they only got five and one person purchased all of them.

  They had a few MAC blushes, one of the Archie's eyeshadow palettes and a selection of 20 some lipsticks. Didnt see much LE stuff although I saw 3 extra dimension eyeshadows (in a light blue frosty color, silver and black) which didnt appeal to me. They had Soft and Gentle and one of the ED blush (maybe it was bareness? a nice mauve color but I cant remember the name).

  If youre in the area it doesnt hurt to check out but I wasnt entirely impressed with the MAC selection so dont go through the trouble if you live more than an hour away.


----------

